# 20" monitor within rs.7000/-



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 21, 2010)

please suggest the best possible 20" monitor within rs.7000/-...


----------



## Nemes!s (Jul 21, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> please suggest the best possible 20" monitor within rs.7000/-...


 
hey you can go for Monitor AOC 2036SA 20 inch with USB n 60000:1 Contrast @ Rs.6.2K


----------



## prvprv (Jul 21, 2010)

I recommend you to get Benq g2220 for 7.4 k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 21, 2010)

himadri_sm said:


> please suggest the best possible 20" monitor within rs.7000/-...



order Dell S2009W from SMC. 6.6k or so.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 21, 2010)

Benq G2020HD (1600x900) 20" @6.2k
Benq G2220HD (1920x1080) 21.5" @7.3k


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 22, 2010)

Dell or Samsung only, never ever go for any other Monitor if you don't wanna mess up with things...


----------



## giprabu (Jul 22, 2010)

y2j826 said:


> Dell or Samsung only, never ever go for any other Monitor if you don't wanna mess up with things...



There are very many brands equivalent to dell and better than samsung... Wat problem did u find with AOC and Benq monitors.. 
My personal opinion, Benq is good bang for buck..
Which brand offers u a full hd 22" screen @7k ??


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 22, 2010)

giprabu said:


> There are very many brands equivalent to dell and better than samsung... Wat problem did u find with AOC and Benq monitors..
> My personal opinion, Benq is good bang for buck..
> Which brand offers u a full hd 22" screen @7k ??



Its my own opinion and only sharing with him, I personally don't like AOC and have seen it only at couple of places for personal PC's, same is with Benq.


----------



## giprabu (Jul 23, 2010)

y2j826 said:


> Its my own opinion and only sharing with him, I personally don't like AOC and have seen it only at couple of places for personal PC's, same is with Benq.




look dude.. since bcause u don like Aoc and you haven't seen benq, they wont become low grade brands.. 
we must try to give better option of best products...


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Jul 23, 2010)

well guys...i am either going for Benq G2020HD or Dell S2009W......btw, how's samsung b2030?


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 23, 2010)

Its market opinion here that either buy Samsung or Dell and don't go for AOC or Benq...

And if about samsung 2030 its also good but if you can spend bit more bucks then there is series of samsung with SW go for it.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

y2j826 said:


> Its *market opinion* here that either buy Samsung or Dell and don't go for AOC or Benq...
> 
> And if about samsung 2030 its also good but if you can spend bit more bucks then there is series of samsung with SW go for it.



what market opinion are you talking about? OP needs a good monitor, not some "idiotic" market openion. if a monitor company gives good aftersale service, price is good, quality is avg-good, OP should go for it. & i think Benq G2020HD is a good contendor that satisfies all these requirements. so do Dell S2009W.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2010)

> what market opinion are you talking about? OP needs a good monitor, not  some "idiotic" market openion. if a monitor company gives good aftersale  service, price is good, quality is avg-good, OP should go for it. &  i think Benq G2020HD is a good contendor that satisfies all these  requirements. so do Dell S2009W.



Well placed words, Sam. look, if people only requires market opinion, then this forum shouldn't be here, everybody can goes to shop and asks what is the max selling product and buy it.

This forum is here to guide people to get better things, in price, in performance and in technology, not to share market opinion. Technically speaking, BENQ is a great brand. Last Month's digit had done a TFT display review and both the BENQ 22" and 24" came out as winner in their respective category. They have beaten all the main brands. 
So you simly don't know about the brand, does not make it a poor brand.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jul 23, 2010)

market opinion also says that one should always buy Intel processors as 80% people use that, but here at digit forum we don't go by market opinion. We always suggest AMD configs for anyone with a budget below 40k.*
I think maket means retailers and retailers opinion speaks of profit, not quality. There is no problem with benQ or AOC.
BTW, what happened to viewsonic with there ultra-low 2ms response times? did advertising false figures lead to its downfall or what?


----------



## giprabu (Jul 23, 2010)

well said guys..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 23, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> order Dell S2009W from SMC. 6.6k or so.


yaar they dont have that model
its only listed in their website

but when i went there for my frnd's pc ,we asked him for this model and he said he only have 22" dell and 18.5 "" dell
and he said "1 hafte baad ana"

we went there after one week and the scenario was same

I'm not cursing them
the thing is that they have already ordered the required stuff and haven't received yet 

same goes for NZXT cabbies,Corsair PSUs and other stuff


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 23, 2010)

^^ but i have it. thanks to SMC (& also my luck) that i got the model before they ran out of stock  but that unit should cost 200 or so more in streets of other cities. still a good unit. 

*cilus* & *cool buddy*, absolutely true. if market opinion, than why create forums to discuss buying needs? when i read those lines by the earlier poster i was really furious. someone loggin in after several years & passing vague sentences. anyway back to topic, i myself was leaned towards Benq (or AOC if they bring a 20" Foci in my city) but due to some problem, ended up buying Dell. some peoples will say *Sharp* makes bad monitors, cause most not have even heard about Sharp making monitors only :shocked:


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 23, 2010)

Forget everything and let him choose, and about intel ? people don't talk about intel now a days its AMD

and no need to mess up with me it was opinion and it is opinion


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 24, 2010)

y2j826 said:


> Its market opinion here that either buy Samsung or Dell and don't go for AOC or Benq...
> 
> And if about samsung 2030 its also good but if you can spend bit more bucks then there is series of samsung with SW go for it.





Buddy which 22" dell or samsung monitor i should buy which have inbuilt Tv tuner for watching TV? reply must bro..... (24" if possible)


----------



## y2j826 (Jul 24, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> Buddy which 22" dell or samsung monitor i should buy which have inbuilt Tv tuner for watching TV? reply must bro..... (24" if possible)



Can't say exactly about TV tuner inbuild, but samsung LCD's are good if you want to use it as TV too


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

@sam
u r lucky man
hell lucky!!
so how's it workin?
i know yaar its a superb piece at that price

whats the max res?i forgot..

and anything u wanna add?


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

Are LG monitors good ?


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

^^lol...
in terms of what?
VFM?
performance?
features?
....
i have no problems with LG
they make decent lcd too


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

In all respects and comparison with similar alternatives.

Specially I would like to know, better choice between

TheITWares -Dell E1910 IN 18.5'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares

&

TheITWares -LG 177WSB 17'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

^^look at this
Dell 20" S2009W LCD Panel


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^look at this
> Dell 20" S2009W LCD Panel



Hmm. Thanks. Indeed looks more awesome.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

^^but its kinda rare
i'll surely change my monitor when i gat my hands on these
(currently i'm having samsung 15.4"screen)


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @sam
> u r lucky man
> hell lucky!!
> so how's it workin?
> ...



well lucky, kind of. at that price its an excellent monitor. as in my city, it'll straightway cost you 8-8.5k. i got it for below 7k.

not yet used as i still waiting my shipment from Mumbai. as soon as i get it & assemble the pc. i'll give my feedback. resolution is 1600X900.

the stand is kind of peculiar. look as if it have a built in stand for dishes 



vwad said:


> Are LG monitors good ?



LG = good + costly. so better get Dell (if found cheap) or Benq (cheap).



piyush120290 said:


> ^^but its kinda rare
> i'll surely change my monitor when i gat my hands on these
> (currently i'm having samsung *15.4"screen*)



you still use a 15.4"  isn't a bit too small?


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> LG = good + costly. so better get Dell (if found cheap) or Benq (cheap).



Hmm. Thanks. Will settle for some good BenQ model then 

BTW How will be these deals ?

TheITWares -LG 1953T 18.5'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares

TheITWares -LG 2043T 20'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares

TheITWares -LG 1943SB 18.5'' Wide Screen TFT LCD - TheITWares




I would like to know your recommendations between these two

*www.theitwares.com/2043t-2082178217-wide-screen-p-700.html

&

*www.theitwares.com/samsung-1930b-18582178217-wide-screen-p-704.html


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^but its kinda rare
> i'll surely change my monitor when i gat my hands on these
> (currently i'm having samsung 15.4"screen)




you guys are lucky piyush baba and SAM. I bought my DELL ULTRASHARP 19" widescreen monitor in JULY 2008 @ Rs13,450


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

^^ 13.450? for that price i can get 2 Dell 20" monitor now. BTW, is UltraSharp better? from name it looks much superior to my S2009W. 

anyway someone please explain me the difference between DVI & VGA. currently connected the monitor to my old system as my old CRT have fallen in love with pink. whole monitor is pink since last week. unusable.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes ultra sharp is better. Check if your monitor supports DVI input, else change it to VGA


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

still that price is way toooooooooooooooo high. 

it supports both DVI as well as VGA. & i received both cables. little explanation as which better. which interface u using?

i currently connected the monitor using VGA.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

man i bought it in 2008. Price is from 2008. I am using DVI input currently


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

oh yes. 2008. 2yrs ago. than price looks good. i just missed the date partially kind off.


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

vwad said:


> Hmm. Thanks. Will settle for some good BenQ model then
> 
> BTW How will be these deals ?
> 
> ...



My question also pls. sam


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> you guys are lucky piyush baba and SAM. I bought my DELL ULTRASHARP 19" widescreen monitor in JULY 2008 @ Rs13,450



u must be sad..

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------

@sam
yes it looks a bit small
but i have to go with it until i find myself a VFM piece


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ 13.450? for that price i can get 2 Dell 20" monitor now. BTW, is UltraSharp better? from name it looks much superior to my S2009W.
> 
> anyway someone please explain me the difference between DVI & VGA. currently connected the monitor to my old system as my old CRT have fallen in love with pink. whole monitor is pink since last week. unusable.



dude your vga connector has come loose
just shake the connector up a bit and keep an eye on the screen
it will change colour as you shake it up
it will get red pink blue and finally normal again!!

happened to my pc too
the vga connector on my mobo was broken


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> ^^ 13.450? for that price i can get 2 Dell 20" monitor now. BTW, is UltraSharp better? from name it looks much superior to my S2009W.
> 
> anyway someone please explain me the difference between DVI & VGA. currently connected the monitor to my old system as my old CRT have fallen in love with pink. whole monitor is pink since last week. unusable.



Pink thing can be repaired. The technicians do it. Mostly they do some circuit shock and something like that. Sorry I cannot explain it in English. In marathi only I know, it is called as "Daag Dene". I had this problem twice for my Microtek 15 inch monitor, I got it repaired from a local technician here in Pune. He changed some square looking aluminum part from behind my monitor's picture tube.

---------- Post added at 09:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:35 PM ----------




funkysourav said:


> dude your vga connector has come loose
> just shake the connector up a bit and keep an eye on the screen
> it will change colour as you shake it up
> it will get red pink blue and finally normal again!!
> ...



Yeah, at first this worked for me too. But after I had to follow the above procedure.


----------

